# I suddenly can't reach Facebook



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't know what's wrong all of a sudden.

Firefox says:

*Firefox can't find the server at www.facebook.com*

IE says:

*The address is not valid*

I've tried using links from my history, clicking links from forum posts, and typing it in the address bar.

I was there with no problem all day, and then it just suddenly won't come up.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I just tried and the page came right up.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

What's in the address bar when you DO get that message displayed?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Kung said:


> What's in the address bar when you DO get that message displayed?


I've tried typing it in 3 different ways, and that's what shows in the address bar.

http://facebook.com

http://www.facebook.com

www.facebook.com (this one becomes http://www.facebook.com after I hit enter or go).


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

In more than one browser?


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

It's working again. It started working as suddenly as it had stopped working. :shrug:


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, I'll take credit for it. *examines fingernails*


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Kung said:


> Well, I'll take credit for it. *examines fingernails*


Are you performing magic over long distances?


----------



## diehard47 (Apr 24, 2005)

I am having a problem with facebook. When I click on fb,I get the home page with only the top bar(shows'home'profile' etc) not able to go or do anything on fb. helpppppppp


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

clear your cache and try again.


----------

